# throttlestop do not play it's role on 11gen cpu platform?



## yemingzhi (Feb 21, 2021)

my computer is thinkbook G2-ITL,i7-1165G7.I tred to use the 9.2 version,stop DPTF and ITS service,set 30W for PL1,2. I use AID64 to see the real power and I'm very sorry to find that in first two minute 30W, to eight minute and after power reduce to 23W.But cpu just among 70to 80 ℃. The same condition to the version 9.3.So please tell me how to make throttle work?please!


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 21, 2021)

Do not check, Disable Power Limit Control and do not check the Clamp options.
Did you try increasing the two turbo power limits to more than 30?
Did you try using the Lock option?





If your CPU is slowing down during a long test, show me a screenshot of ThrottleStop with Limit Reasons open so I can see the reason for throttling.

Some computers use the EC internally and set their own turbo power limits. If the internal power limits are set lower than ThrottleStop, your computer will power limit throttle. You cannot fix this problem with ThrottleStop or any software.

For the 11th Gen G7, Intel has completely disabled CPU voltage control. You will never be able to use ThrottleStop or any software to change your CPU voltage.

The 10th Gen U processors run much better. No power limit throttling.


----------



## yemingzhi (Feb 21, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Do not check, Disable Power Limit Control and do not check the Clamp options.
> Did you try increasing the two turbo power limits to more than 30?
> Did you try using the Lock option?
> 
> ...


thank you for your reply!I tried to set pl
1,2 to 35w but temperature would come
 to 100(but there must be something wrong as I don't think the number was ture.mybe less than90℃ in fact). could you tell me something more about EC  and some tools to right with it?thank you very much!


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 21, 2021)

There are no tools to fix the EC throttling problem. Lots of people have tried but no one has fixed this. Try using RW Everything to access the EC.

The temperatures are not wrong. Here is the heatsink in my daughter's 8th Gen Lenovo laptop. It also has a 15W TDP rating. These heatsinks are terrible so the temperatures can easily go up to 90°C or 100°C almost instantly, especially after you increase the power limits.








unclewebb said:


> show me a screenshot of ThrottleStop with Limit Reasons open so I can see the reason for throttling.


I am still waiting to see why your CPU is throttling. Is it power limit throttling (PL1 PL2) or maybe the voltage regulators are getting too hot. Limit Reasons will show this. The EC might not be the problem. For Dell laptops, it is usually the power limits programmed into the EC that causes throttling.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi,
Yep coolers aio/.... need to catch up to new amd chip layout.

Only water block that has moved the water jet location is TechN notice it's lower than the optimus which is in the center
Their milling quality is way off though that nickel plating won't last


----------



## yemingzhi (Feb 22, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> There are no tools to fix the EC throttling problem. Lots of people have tried but no one has fixed this. Try using RW Everything to access the EC.
> 
> The temperatures are not wrong. Here is the heatsink in my daughter's 8th Gen Lenovo laptop. It also has a 15W TDP rating. These heatsinks are terrible so the temperatures can easily go up to 90°C or 100°C almost instantly, especially after you increase the power limits.
> 
> ...





unclewebb said:


> There are no tools to fix the EC throttling problem. Lots of people have tried but no one has fixed this. Try using RW Everything to access the EC.
> 
> The temperatures are not wrong. Here is the heatsink in my daughter's 8th Gen Lenovo laptop. It also has a 15W TDP rating. These heatsinks are terrible so the temperatures can easily go up to 90°C or 100°C almost instantly, especially after you increase the power limits.
> 
> ...


hey today I try to move dptf divier away and stop all services about power control，finally it works at 28w more than ten minutes. But the process is so terrible as I need to stop service in control table and use gpedit.msc to stop updating. mybe all notebooks need to do this if we want throttle stop.So I wish that next version will update some special tools for notebook. thank you very much!I learn a lot from your reply!


----------

